# Boat Having trouble planing off (when loaded)



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I have a 21' Sea Fox with a Suzuki 140 on it. It is hard to take the boat diving because it doesn't want to plane off once I have tanks on it an gear on it. I know I under the weight limit on the boat but it is very slow to start. 

Do I have any options that don't require buying a larger motor? I currently have a 3 blade ss prop. Would a 4 blade be better? Doel Fin? get the prop re-pitched?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lower your pitch


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

I assume you are trimming the motor down all the way when you start off. If so, I would get the prop checked out. You may need less pitch, or the rubber in the hub may be slipping. Either way, a local prop shop should be able to fix you up. Good luck !


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I will call Accu-Prop Monday. Is that who everyone recommends for this area?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

there is a difference between a prop that provides a good "hole shot" and a "top end " speed.

You'll have to decide what is more important. I don't know what the pitch will do to gas mileage though.

Jim


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

The boat is pretty slow as it is (runs in low to mid 20's loaded). As long as I don't lose too much off that I don't mind.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, Im kinda in the same boat..I've got a 96 seaswirl with a 120 evinrude,it does about 30 at around 5k rpms..I think I should be getting alittle more speed out of the boat and I had a load on it a few weekends ago and it did'nt want to seem to get up and go..Years ago I was told it had a 90hp on it,so Im wondering if they just took the prop off of it and put it on this one.. 14x17 I think is the prop now..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have trim tabs it will help to trim them full "bow down" (trim tabs down) when you want to plane as early as possible. Likewise trim the motor full down too, jackplate too if you have one.

You can also shift weight forward, whether "dead weight" like tanks or just have your crew walk forward till you plane, then walk aft.

Jim


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

You can do all of the above but the problem is still the same. The boat is under powered with what you are using it for. As for the weight placard, that has nothing to do with planing ability. Boat dealers do this all the time. They install the smallest engine to keep the price low and when the new owner starts loading the boat down, the performace dies.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

All good info. 

Weight distribution is key here.

That boat was a price entry boat. That means that the motor HP. was barely adiquite to get the job done. 

If it does not have trim tabs on it....Get them. It will help get out of the hole and keep the boat on plane at a slower speed. This will help fuel millage a little. Note that I said a little,as your going to have to run that motor in the upper RPM range.

The DF-140's are good motors. [I have 2 of them.] 

Their Max operating RPM is 6200.


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

Trim tabs are your best bet. You can also move weight forward like cooler or tanks. Larger engine will put more weight in the back of boat. This may cause your drains to be under water. Prop pitch may help also.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

I already have trim tabs on the boat, although I have only made 4 or 5 trips on it since installing them. So Im stilll trying figure out how to use them.

I do know the boat is underpowered for what I want to do with it, but I would like to get the most out of the motor I can. Hopefully the prop adjustments can help some.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a 31' boat with twin 250 outboards. When new it was propped for top end speed but the boat would not stay on plane lower then 25 mph. I switched to 4 blade props with less pitch and it made a huge difference. Not as fast but I can stay on plane at 17 mph. Just right for offshore. A 4 blade prop may help you.


----------

